# FR: How many more days will John do X than do Y?



## D118

Bonjour, 

Je me demande s'il est possible/correct d'utiliser la phrase "combien de X de plus" avec "est-ce que".

Par exemple, si en anglais on a :


How many more days will John walk his dog than do his dishes in 1 week?


En français, on peut dire :

Jean va promener son chien combien de jours de plus qu’il va faire la vaisselle en 1 semaine ?


Mais peut-on dire :


Combien de jours de plus est-ce que Jean va promener son chien que faire la vaisselle en 1 semaine ?

?


Merci d'avance !


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir D118,

Well… la phrase est compliquée, en français.

A mon sens, on n'utilisera jamais la première.
La seconde formulation me semble plus probable mais reste improbable.

A mon sens, on n'énoncerait pas ainsi en français. La phrase est-elle correcte en anglais ?


----------



## D118

Oui, en anglais, la phrase est correcte. Si ça rend les choses plus simples, on peut dire :

During 1 week/Over the course of 1 week/In 1 week, how many more days will John walk his dog than do his dishes?


----------



## olivier68

C'est le comparatif qui me semble ne pas bien passer en français.
J'avoue ne pas trouver de traduction immédiate sans reformuler un peu la phrase :

---> _Sur une semaine, combien de temps Jean passe-t-il à promener son chien plutôt qu'à faire la vaisselle ?_


----------



## Reynald

Bonjour,

Il faudrait changer un peu l'ordre des mots dans la 2e phrase, à mon avis. J'écrirais :
_En une semaine, combien de jours de plus qu'il ne fera la vaisselle Jean promènera-t-il son chien ?_

Ou, avec la contrainte que vous souhaitez ajouter :
_En une semaine, combien de jours de plus qu'il ne fera la vaisselle est-ce que Jean promènera son chien ?_


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir Reynald,

Je suis bien d'accord avec vos propositions… mais personne ne s'exprimera ainsi...


----------



## Reynald

C'est vrai. Sauf peut-être pour fabriquer l'énoncé d'un petit problème de mathématiques.


----------



## olivier68

@Reynald : certes ! mais maths du début XXème ;-)


----------



## D118

Merci à vous tous.


----------



## Maître Capello

Reynald said:


> Il faudrait changer un peu l'ordre des mots dans la 2e phrase, à mon avis. J'écrirais :
> _En une semaine, combien de jours de plus qu'il ne fera la vaisselle Jean promènera-t-il son chien ?_



This word order sounds odd to me. I'd rather say:

_En une semaine, combien de jours de plus Jean promènera-t-il son chien qu'il ne fera la vaisselle ?_


----------



## olivier68

Même remis dans l'ordre… cela sonne quand même bizarrement, non ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Seulement aussi bizarrement que la phrase originale en anglais…


----------



## Reynald

Personnellement, je ne trouve ni l'une ni l'autre bizarre. Comment dire la chose autrement en une phrase ?

L'avantage de celle que je proposais me semblait être le regroupement des termes du comparatif (_Combien… de plus que)_ pour la clarté de la question. Alors que la proposition de MC rejette le _que_ cinq mots plus loin. D'un autre côté, l'ennui avec ma proposition semble être l'apparition du_ il _cinq mots avant le nom remplacé. Dans les deux cas il me semble que la phrase nécessite juste une lecture attentive (perspective d'un élève… Mais à qui d'autre dirait-on cela ?   )


----------



## D118

Oui, la phrase serait lue par une ou un élève. C’est un problème de mathématiques.


----------



## olivier68

Bravo à Reynald pour sa détection de l'énoncé de mathématiques ;-) à une époque où n'existaient pas les lave-vaisselle.

Ceci dit… la formulation reste quand même "bizarre", à mon sens.
Quand ça veut pas, ça veut pas… Il est tout aussi possible de "casser" la structure de la phrase anglaise (en admettant qu'elle soit totalement correcte, ce dont semblerait un peu douter MC) pour la reformuler en un français plus clair et plus naturel.


----------



## Maître Capello

olivier68 said:


> en admettant qu'elle soit totalement correcte, ce dont semblerait un peu douter MC


Non, c'est l'inverse.  Tant la phrase anglaise que la française sont parfaitement correctes. Elles ne sont en revanche pas très courantes, ne convenant qu'à un contexte de problème mathématique, ce qui leur donne cet aspect un peu étrange et inhabituel…


----------



## Nicomon

Un célibataire peut bien décider de faire sa vaisselle à la main, qu'il ait ou non un lave-vaisselle.  

Imaginons un énoncé de ce genre :
_Pour gagner un peu d'argent de poche, Jean va promener son chien tous les matins et aide sa mère à faire la vaisselle deux soirs par semaine.  _

Si je reprends la suggestion de MC et que je remplace les verbes par le futur proche,  j'obtiens :
_- En une semaine,  combien de jours de plus Jean va-t-il promener son chien qu'il (ne) va faire la vaisselle ? _


----------



## olivier68

@Nicomon : célibataire... ou pas, d'ailleurs ! 

Pour moi, cette phrase ne fonctionne pas. Elle est peut-être recevable du seul point de vue de la grammaire… mais elle n'a a priori guère de sens. Cependant il est difficile d'argumenter plus avant sans connaître l'énoncé exact du problème de math. Faut-il décompter et exprimer *en jours* (par définition  : 1 jour est une durée de 24 heures) le surplus de temps que John passe à promener son chien (plutôt) qu'à faire la vaisselle ??? C'est une mauvaise formulation pour un exercice de math (je vous laisse procéder aux calculs très simples).


----------



## Nicomon

Allez donc savoir pourquoi j'ai écrit célibataire... alors que je ne le suis pas.  

En traduction, on n'a pas toujours le loisir de reformuler l'original. 
Si on change _days (jours)  _en  _times (fois)_... il me semble que ça marche.


----------



## Reynald

Nicomon said:


> En traduction, on n'a pas toujours le loisir de reformuler l'original.
> Si on change _days (jours)  _en  _times (fois)_... il me semble que ça marche.


Bah non, parce que ça ne veut pas dire la même chose. 

Si on prend ton énoncé (# 17). Avec la question telle qu'elle est posée depuis le début _(Combien de jours de plus ?), _la réponse est 5 (chien : 7 jours, vaisselle : 2 jours. Différence 5 jours. Réponse : 5 jours de plus.
Avec_ combien de fois plus ? _la réponse est 3,5 (3,5 fois plus).

Pour moi la question est claire.


----------



## olivier68

Ben si, justement, en traduction, à mon sens, il faut parfois s'obliger à reformuler l'original… quand la structuration des langues n'est pas la même.
Et il ne faut ici, à mon sens, pas comprendre "times" mais "time"...
Tant qu'on n'a pas l'énoncé exact dudit exercice… difficile d'y voir clair !


----------



## Nicomon

Ma suggestion était de changer _days_ en _times_.

_Over the course of 1 week,  how many more times will John walk his dog than do his dishes?
En une semaine, combien de fois de plus Jean va-t-il promener son chien qu'il (ne) fera la vaisselle ?_

Si  Jean promène le chien chaque matin, il le promène 7 fois en une semaine / 7 times a week.
S'il fait la vaisselle 2 soirs par semaine... il la fait 2 fois en une semaine / 2 times a week.

Réponse : 5 fois *de *plus / 5 more times (et non 3.5 times more)
En clair, on ne calcule pas de la même façon, Reynald et moi. 

Et je rappelle à tous que WR est un forum de traduction, pas de maths ou de logique.


----------



## olivier68

Oui, vous calculez différemment… et je pourrais vous sortir facilement un troisième calcul qui conduira à une réponse inférieure à un jour.
Cela signifie simplement que cette question initiale, soit-elle grammaticalement correcte, est très mal posée (mais nous n'en connaissons pas le contexte).

Restons-en à Boileau et son fameux :

_"Selon que notre idée est plus ou moins obscure,
L'expression la suit, ou moins nette, ou plus pure.
Ce que l'on conçoit bien s'énonce clairement
Et les mots pour le dire arrivent aisément."_


----------



## Reynald

Nicomon said:


> Ma suggestion était de changer _days_ en _times_.


Désolé Nico, mais cela me semble moins ambigu avec _days / jours_ puisqu'on dit couramment, par exemple, _Je vais à la piscine deux jours par semaine,_ et tout le monde comprend bien que c'est deux fois dans la semaine, et non qu'on reste deux fois 24 heures dans le bassin. 
D'accord avec Boileau, Olivier, je ne comprends pas vos objections.


----------



## Nicomon

Excellent argument que celui de la piscine, Reynald.   
Je suggérais en fait  _fois / times_ dans l'espoir de mettre tout le monde d'accord.  
C'est raté, et entre temps, je crois qu'on a perdu D 118.


----------



## Reynald

Nicomon said:


> C'est raté, et entre temps, je crois qu'on a perdu D 118.


On veut le résultat du test sur les enfants.


----------



## D118

Désolée, j’ai eu des réponses et j’ai dit merci, mais la conversation a continué — mais c’est cool ! 😊 Alors, voilà pourquoi je n’ai pas encore répondu. Il y avait plusieurs bonnes idées, merci. Comme mentionné, il n’y a plus de réponse qui semble parfaite parce que la phrase ne serait pas typiquement utilisée hors d’une salle de classe. Je crois que plusieurs des phrases suggérées seraient acceptées par les élèves, car ils se concentraient sur les détails du problème plutôt que sur le fait que la phrase était idiomatique ou non. Je cherchais une phrase idiomatique (et grammaticalement correcte), mais parce que ce n’est pas une phrase commune, une phrase qui est au moins grammaticalement fonctionnera. Et désolée, je ne verrai pas les réponses fournies par les élèves ! 😊 Pour ce qui concerne « times » versus « fois », ça change un peu le sens parce qu’une personne peut promener leur chien plus d’une fois au cours d’une journée. Mais merci pour cette observation ! C’est bon de considérer ce détail. Et dans le contexte du problème, je ne crois pas qu’il y aura de la confusion. Merci à toutes et à tous !


----------



## Nicomon

D118 said:


> Pour ce qui concerne « times » versus « fois », ça change un peu le sens parce qu’une personne peut promener leur chien plus d’une fois au cours d’une journée.


  Oui bien sûr. 
On peut faire la vaisselle plus d'une fois aussi, si on n'aime pas les « traineries » (ce mot est québécois).
Je l'ai suggéré à partir de mon énoncé fictif du post 17  (chien : tous les matins / vaisselle : deux soirs). 

Au fait, quel serait l'énoncé précédant ta question?  On ne l'a toujours pas.


----------



## D118

Oui, je vois d’où ont découlé les suggestions. Je réponds juste en général à tous les commentaires.  Voici les phrases précédentes :

John walks his dog every day.
He does his dishes every 2nd day.
How many more days will John walk his dog than do his dishes in 1 week?

(2 réponses possibles) 

Je ne peux pas changer le texte anglais.

Merci encore.


----------



## Nicomon

Merci de cet ajout.  Alors, va pour « jours ».

En ce qui me concerne... retour à la suggestion initiale de Maître Capello (post 10) ou à la dernière ligne du post 17, avec le futur proche.


----------



## D118

Merci, Nicomon !


----------

